
Explorers find wreck of Japanese WWII aircraft carrier sunk in Battle of Midway - spking
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/rv-petrel-battle-midway-kaga-wreck-aircraft-carrier-ww2-paul-allen-a9161481.html
======
ThrowawayR2
Since the headline doesn't mention it, it's the IJN Kaga.

